# NEED HELP please someone so confused



## daisyy2099 (Oct 5, 2010)

I was diagnosed with Hoshimotos 5 years ago. Had ultra sound, biopsy and all that fun stuff. My doctor said we will just wait and watch. I said ok. in the mean time all this I was in and out hospital with rapid heart rate that needed meds to put my heart rate back on track IV. THey put me on meds topprol, but it dropped my blood pressure too much, so now they just put me on digioxin. I still have the rapid heart rates, but I've been reading and read this is a symptom of hosh? My doctors don't seem to think so. here are my recent labs.
TSH .651 Normal 0.450-4.500
Thyroxine T4 9.5 normal 4.5-12.0
Triiodothyronine T3 129 normal 71-180
Thyroid antibodies 
thyroid peroxidase TPO ab 495 high
antithyrodglobulin ab 168 high

my symptoms. COld, heart palps. foggy, forgetful, tired, dry course hair, constipated, stomach issues, bloating, puffy face, so many more.

I seem to be normal with the tsh and all that, but have goiter. SO I went to a nu doctor and he gave me armour 30mg 1x a day first week, then go up to 60mg next week and see how I feel.
I am also a junvenile diabetic insulin dependent, so i have heard that it affects the inuslin? how does it affect my blood sugars? and will I gain weight or lose weight from starting the armour with my TSH in normal range? do I even go by that? about 6 years ago I was at my heaviest 160, about 2 years ago I went on weight watchers and lost 35 pounds. I am happy at my weight now, don't want to lose or gain. where is this gonna lead me? I am scared to take this meds cause of the insulin and the weight concern.
Thank you in advanced.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi, I'm a type 2 diabetic with Hashimoto's and several other autoimmune disorders.

I've found that any number of things affect my glucose and thyroid, such as an infection widespread inflammation [e.g., arthritis], and possibly cortisone injections or parenteral drugs.

Do you have arthritis or have you had a recent systemic infection?

I've found that there's a very direct correlation between my glucose and thyroid test values when I'm otherwise predisposed.


----------

